# Push-processing color (C41) Fujifilm: Is it possible?



## PieFlinger (Jul 8, 2009)

I accidentally shot a roll of Fujifilm Superia ISO 800 as ISO 400 (forgot to resetset the dial, my camera is 100% manual ) so now all of the frames are (equally) overexposed. Is it possible to push-process the film to ISO 400 without any major compromises to print quality? (I'm very concerned about this specific roll because it contains pictures from sunset at Stonehenge, and as such is irreplacable.)

Also, as I do not have a darkroom I would be have to get the film developed at a photo-processing service. Do many photo-processing services provide optional push-processing? Or is there some sort of mail-in service that could do a better job?

Many thanks to anyone with advice.


----------



## dinodan (Jul 8, 2009)

Because the film is over-exposed, this would involve "pull" rather than "push" processing.  This place appears to be able to do it.

Zebra Color - Processing


----------



## KevinDks (Jul 8, 2009)

You have only overexposed by 1 stop, which should be well within the capabilities of a C-41 film without any pull processing. 

I'm a slide man myself so I can't speak from experience, but 2 minutes with Google suggests that Superia 800 can cope with 1 or even 2 stops of overexposure, so if it were me I think I would just get it processed as normal.

Kevin


----------



## compur (Jul 8, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## K_Pugh (Jul 8, 2009)

Where are you location-wise?

If in the UK I recommend Loxley Colour or even South West Colour Labs.. Generally no problems with speed changes. hard to find decent labs these days but Loxley are great and are fairly local to me


----------



## Dwig (Jul 8, 2009)

compur said:


> Ditto



I concur completely. Modern color negative film will yield excellent results with overexposed 1 - 2 stops without any processing adjustment. 

In fact, from my experience one stop overexposure without corrective processing yields better results than if the processing had been adjusted. If you really overexpose, 3-5 stops, some processing adjustment may be benificial, but any alteration in the processing times in C-41 chemistry to correct for an exposure error (either push for underexposure or pull for overexposure) will cause serious problems with color balance. Color will shift differently in the highlights comparted to the shadows and no amount of correction when printing conventionally can correct both. The only recover is a high quality digital scan with very careful color adjustments.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 8, 2009)

fuji has mad range, dwig and compur are right, don't worry about it.


----------

